# What equipment is handy to have at home for agility training?



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm wondering what is worth buying or making to have at home to train for agility. What is reasonable when you're first starting out. We just started agility so it's all new to us.

The trainer suggested buying a board and attaching a pipe to it to make a very small teeter totter. I bought the board and since Babykins was a little hesitant at first to walk across the board - I haven't attached the pipe yet. But I have lifted it up about two inches off the floor now and she's walking across it nicely now with complete confidence. I do have her stepping just her front paws off keeping her hind paws on the board when I reward her because it's understanding that the dogs have to do that for both safety and as part of the rules.

And I have an old ball (rubber playground ball, about 8.5" diameter) that has lost a little air (maybe 1/6 volume) that I have her putting her two front paws on top hoping she learns to be comfortable stepping on something that isn't solid like the floor - more details in this post http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/224426-poodle-box.html

My daughter has suggested buy a jump and she has a set of 6 weave poles that I can have (she just bought a new set of 12) but I won't be able to get them till July.

What would you recommend? Is that old ball that I'm using - is that of any value or should I stop that game?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I am definitely a very much beginner so I'm sure experienced people may have better advice - but when we started we were told the weave poles would be be most vital thing to practice at home and would need the most effort outside of class. 

In our foundation course (we start beginners in a couple of weeks) Rory's most troublesome area was the tunnel (though this may be less of a problem for smaller dogs!) so in our summer break that's what we've been focusing on. I also bought a cheap jump and set of weaves poles on eBay. We are lucky in that one of our local dog parks has an agility set up so we've been able to use that to practice as I don't have enough space to set up a proper course at home!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think that the first consideration for us absolute beginners should be safety, and avoiding bad experiences - just as you are doing by keeping the plank rigid until she gains confidence. Walking on a narrow plank will teach her to be aware of where her hind feet are placed; stopping with only front feet on the ground assures contacts are hit; making the whole thing fun builds enthusiasm for the whole agility game! I would invest in equipment as you gain confidence in teaching her to use it safely - we had a lot of fun with a cheap children's tunnel from IKEA, and it is easy to make low jumps with plastic pipes and books or bricks. Outside canes stuck in the ground can stand in for weaving poles...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Those weave poles will be essential for you. It is the least natural behavior of all of the things in agility, so it is worth it to practice as much as possible. I have a set of 12 channel weaves. I have jumps as well, some we made and a couple that I bought. I also have a competition grade tunnel and a table. I have accumulated them over time


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I agree. Weave poles. I got those...the trainer's son built me some from pvc pipe. You probably can make them too...just look online for instructions. That's something that we practiced every day for just a short time...but it needed more practice that anything. I still have a tunnel. But my then bf drove into my weave poles that were in the garage at my old house and broke them and I never got anymore, as by that time, I think my Dobe was gone. Do everything at first low to the ground. If they fall off something high that's really terrible. I also had an A frame and teeter totter. And make shift jumps from stuff around my yard. That's what I used at home. Good luck!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone.

I now have a poodle who can walk with her front paws on a ball as it moves around the room. Watching her made me realize that it is taking strength from her core and hind legs to keep her balance as the ball moves. At some point I'll fill the ball completely with air so it will move more quickly.

Muggles - the suggestion of weave poles seems to be popular here too. I am doing an exercise shown to me from my pre-rally training for small dogs - I have Babykins weaving in and out of my legs as I walk - with each foot step she weaves in, around, then forward to be in position to weave through the next opening. I'm hoping this is helping her with the idea of continuing to weave until the end. I do know with my daughter's dog it's tricky getting them to weave all the poles, not to skip one and to continue until the end before moving to the next activity. I'll see if I can hang on until I get my daughter's. I would like to set them up in my basement. I don't know if any parks have agility equipment around me. My daughter is so lucky - she has several. And the barn where she rides - the owner set up a complete professional quality set up in a fenced area and only charges 10$ and hour to use them. 

fjm - the idea to use an IKEA tunnel is brilliant - it may be too low for a minipoo
- I have to check but I see they have some cheap kids tunnels that are a little taller than IKEA's. I have a cat tunnel, but it's clearly too low.

lily cd re - another vote for weave poles. And I think I'll follow your lead to slowly add things.

Poodlebeguiled - I've seen instructions on line to make them - I also saw someone suggest using plumber's plungers - haha they showed them lined up and it looked so silly.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar, look up stick in ground weave pole instructions. All you need is pvc pipe, a tape measure and ground stakes that you then slip the poles over. They would be a very cheap way to start. You would also be able to set them up like channel weaves to help get started.

Moving the ball around sounds like another great core strength exercise!


----------

